# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Αναγνωριση εξαρτηματος

## pant13

1.jpg

Τα φωτα σας μαστοροι παρακαλω.
Βγαλμενο απο πλακετα ψυγειου whirlpool.
Τα στοιχεια που γραφει ειναι τα εξης : 10R 5% 5W

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

αντιστάτης αντίστασης 10 Ωμ, 5% ακρίβεια (μπορεί να σου βγει 9.95Ω μπορεί 10.5Ω), 5W μέγιστη επιτρεπτή κατανάλωση.

----------

patent61 (29-06-12)

----------


## pant13

> αντιστάτης αντίστασης 10 Ωμ, 5% ακρίβεια (μπορεί να σου βγει 9.95Ω μπορεί 10.5Ω), 5W μέγιστη επιτρεπτή κατανάλωση.



Μπορεις λιγο να με κατευθηνεις που η πως να το βρω?
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

σε μαγαζιά με ηλεκτρονικά, τώρα δεν ξέρω στην αντίπαρο τι έχει... επίσης εδώ πχ έχει αυτό και αυτό

πως είσαι βέβαιος ότι αυτό έχει πρόβλημα; ή δεν σε νοιάζει αυτό;

----------


## patent61

Μα όπως είπε ο Γιώργος είναι μια αντίσταση 10 Ωμ με 5% απόκλιση, στα 5W. Σέ όλα τα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών, πχ Φανός, και με αντικαταβολή. Αν θες τηλέφωνο κλπ, είναι διαθέσημα.

----------


## pant13

> Μα όπως είπε ο Γιώργος είναι μια αντίσταση 10 Ωμ με 5% απόκλιση, στα 5W. Σέ όλα τα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών, πχ Φανός, και με αντικαταβολή. Αν θες τηλέφωνο κλπ, είναι διαθέσημα.



Διαβασα αντιστατης αντιστασης και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το τι ακριβως ειναι.

@Γιωργος

Εχω βγαλει την πλακετα και εχω εντοπισει οπτικα 3 καμμενα εξαρτηματα. Τα 2 τα εχω ταυτοποιησει και παραγγηλει, μου λειπει αυτο στη φωτο.

----------


## patent61

Παντελή αντιστάτης είναι η αντίσταση, οποιαδήποτε κοινή αντίσταση, Δηλαδή ψάχνεις μια απλή αντίσταση.

Για λίγο περισσότερη γνώση σου λέω ότι η ηλεκτρική αντίσταση είναι ένα φυσικό φαινόμενο. Το εξάρτημα με το οποίο πραγματοποιείται το φαινόμενο αυτό είναι ο αντιστάτης. Κατ΄επέκταση αυτού λέμε τους αντιστάτες αντιστάσεις στην καθημερινότητα.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

άμα είναι να το αναλύσεις, ανέλυσέ το σωστά.

αντίσταση είναι ιδιότητα, όχι φαινόμενο

----------


## patent61

Εάν κατάλαβες τι λέω είπα ότι η ηλεκτρική αντίσταση είναι φαινόμενο. Επικουρικά σε παραπέμπω στο   http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...84%CE%B7%CF%82
οποιαδήποτε παραπάνω ανάλυση θα άνοιγε πόλεμο επειδή το ύφος σου δεν είναι το πρέπον. Θα σε συμβούλευα να ξαναδιαβάσεις στο λεξικό τι σημαίνει η λέξη ιδιότητα και τι η λέξη φαινόμενο και μετά τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

μάθαμε όλοι το wikipedia... σου λέω, σα φυσικός, πτυχιούχος, ότι δεν είναι φαινόμενο... τί θες τώρα; στο ηλεκτρική αντίσταση εκει που μου έδειξες λέει: "*Ωμική Ηλεκτρική αντίσταση* είναι το μέγεθος με το οποίο προσμετράται η δυσχέρεια στην έλευση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος μέσα από ένα υλικό"

το "μήκος" είναι φαινόμενο; ή ιδιότητα;

----------


## patent61

Δεδομένου ότι τώρα δεν έχω τον απαραίτητο χρόνο και την διάθεση, θα σου απαντήσω καταλλήλως αύριο. Αναγκάζομαι όμως εν συντομία να σου πώ ότι μπορεί να είσαι πτυχιούχος φυσικός, αλλά σαν άνθρωπος είσαι αφύσικος.

Παντελή πάντως εσύ κατάλαβες τι ζητάς, καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

και να υποθέσω το μέτρο του φυσικού είσαι εσύ ε; α ρε Προκρούστη v.2

ενδιαφέρον που ξεκίνησες τους χαρακτηρισμούς. δεν ξέρω πως θα απαντήσεις τώρα που απάντησα στο ίδιο στυλ.

----------


## JOUN

Παντως κατα πασα πιθανοτητα η αντισταση ειναι ενταξει.Δεν νομιζω εκεινο το σημαδακι που εχει να ειναι αποτελεσμα καψιματος.

----------


## patent61

> και να υποθέσω το μέτρο του φυσικού είσαι εσύ ε; α ρε Προκρούστη v.2
> 
> ενδιαφέρον που ξεκίνησες τους χαρακτηρισμούς. δεν ξέρω πως θα απαντήσεις τώρα που απάντησα στο ίδιο στυλ.



Ωραίο στυλ. Ίσως τελικά ήταν λάθος η κατάργηση της χρήσης του Καιάδα 

Εν τάχυ θα σου πω ότι δεν ξέρω για το μέτρο του φυσικού, εσύ είσαι ο φυσικός, αλλά στο μέτρο του φυσιολογικού σίγουρα κινούμαι εντός ορίων, εσύ;

Υ.Γ Στην ερώτηση σου αν "το "μήκος" είναι φαινόμενο; ή ιδιότητα;" πρέπει να πω ότι εγώ ήξερα ότι το μήκος είναι διάσταση, δηλαδή ένα μέτρο μέτρησης. Τόσο πολύ άλλαξε η Φυσική και δεν το έχω μάθει; Τι είναι τελικά σήμερα, φαινόμενο ή ιδιότητα;

----------


## patent61

> Παντως κατα πασα πιθανοτητα η αντισταση ειναι ενταξει.Δεν νομιζω εκεινο το σημαδακι που εχει να ειναι αποτελεσμα καψιματος.



Εμένα Γιώργο μου φαίνεται σαν ραϊσμένη και το ράισμα νομίζω ότι ξεκινά από το σημαδάκι. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος αλλά έτσι μου φαίνεται.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Γκουχ! Γκουχ! 

Μερικες φορες αναρωτιεμαι......ειναι δυνατον να παρεκτρεπεται ενα θεμα που αφορα ΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ??!!!
Που να συζητουσαμε για κανενα ολοκληρωμενο δηλαδη!
Ας προσπαθησουμε να αποφευγουμε τετοιες τροπες στις συζητησεις. 
Το θεμα ηταν να βοηθησουμε τον φιλο με την αντισταση. Δεν τον βοηθαμε με το να βλεπουμε ποιος την εχει μεγαλυτερη.........την γνωση!
Ευχαριστω.

----------

mikemtb (06-10-21), 

patent61 (29-06-12)

----------


## patent61

> Γκουχ! Γκουχ! 
> 
> Μερικες φορες αναρωτιεμαι......ειναι δυνατον να παρεκτρεπεται ενα θεμα που αφορα ΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ??!!!
> Που να συζητουσαμε για κανενα ολοκληρωμενο δηλαδη!
> Ας προσπαθησουμε να αποφευγουμε τετοιες τροπες στις συζητησεις. 
> Το θεμα ηταν να βοηθησουμε τον φιλο με την αντισταση. Δεν τον βοηθαμε με το να βλεπουμε ποιος την εχει μεγαλυτερη.........την γνωση!
> Ευχαριστω.



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, αλλά και εγώ τελικά παρασύρθηκα σε ανούσια διαμάχη. Ζητώ συγνώμη από όλα τα μέλη του forum. Ευχαριστώ για την έμμεση υπόδειξη.

----------

αλπινιστης (29-06-12)

----------


## JOUN

> Εμένα Γιώργο μου φαίνεται σαν ραϊσμένη και το ράισμα νομίζω ότι ξεκινά από το σημαδάκι. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος αλλά έτσι μου φαίνεται.



Οσες αντιστασεις βατικες(σαν αυτη δηλαδη) εχω δει καμενες καναν "μπαμ" απο μακρια οτι ειχαν προβλημα..Ηταν καμενο ολοκληρο το περιβλημα,ειχαν αλλαξει χρωμα κλπ.
Κι εσυ γιατι δεν παιρνεις ενα πολυμετρο των 10 € να εισαι σιγουρος;Θα σου χρειαστει σε πολλες αλλες περιπτωσεις.

Δες εδω πως φαινεται..

----------


## patent61

> Εχω βγαλει την πλακετα και εχω εντοπισει οπτικα 3 καμμενα εξαρτηματα. Τα 2 τα εχω ταυτοποιησει και παραγγηλει, μου λειπει αυτο στη φωτο.



Αυτό το οπτικά Παντελή δεν μου κάθεται καλά. Φοβάμαι μην έχει και άλλα εξαρτήματα καμένα που δεν εμφανίζουν εξωτερικά σημάδια φθοράς. Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση ίσως χρειαστεί να ξεκολλήσεις και να μετρήσεις και άλλα εξαρτήματα. Εύχομαι να είσαι τυχερός.

----------

pant13 (30-06-12)

----------


## pant13

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια. Η αντισταση αυτη λοιπον απο το πισω μερος που δεν διακρινετε στην φωτο ειναι κατακαμμενη.
@patent Θα αλλαξω αυτα που εντοπισα οπτικα και αν δεν γινει τιποτα θα επανελθω.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## pant13

Επιτυχια παιδια. Ευχαριστω

----------

patent61 (03-07-12)

----------

